# Deepcool Captain Pro 240 RGB



## Gio14 (19. November 2018)

Hallo Jungs ich finde über diesen Aio Wasserkühler keine Infos im Internet hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Wasserkühlung ist die empfehlenswert? 

Was kostet dieser neu? 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the.hai (19. November 2018)

Das könnte der Nachfolger sein?

CAPTAIN 240 PRO GAMER STORM CPU LIQUID COOLER

DeepCool Captain 240 EX RGB schwarz ab €' '109,74 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

DeepCool Captain 240 EX RGB AIO-Wasserkühlungen im Test

Deepcool Captain 240 EX im Test: So leise kann kompakt sein - ComputerBase


----------

